# Valium has changed my life for the better - Anybody care to comment on experiences?



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

I began taking Valium PRN a couple years back very sparingly and it wasn't really right for me at the time. After becoming an alcoholic who has twice relapsed, Valium has become a lifesaver for me. I have never been able to hold down a long term job due to my extensive social anxiety. I've had a less than desirable upbringing and have never really known what "normal" is. At 26 years old on my 3rd round of quitting alcohol - which will be my last time - Valium has taken the place of what alcohol did for me. Alcohol was my baby at the end of a day that depressed me due to my social anxiety and my inability to function with others. It dulled the pain of the day...very sad situation to be in. 

I've been on SSRI anti depressants and they are something horrible for my body...I've tried stimulants as i've been diagnosed with adhd (extremely manic personality). Adderall caused me horrible consequences at the end of the day. The depression that stuff caused me was just awful and not worth it. Valium is really the only benzo that has actually worked for me. It increases my focus and ability to control my emotions. I can articulate my thoughts more clearly and get through my day with confidence i've never had before. 

I know there are a lot of people who down benzo maintenance meds but I call bull$hit so far. If people can take amphetamines on a daily basis for life or opiates for that matter...why is there any problem with low dose benzo maintenance? At least we know the long term effects of these drugs as opposed to the SSRI (i.e. anti-depressants) doctors try to stuff down your throat these days. I feel in control of my life for once and I don't really care about dependence...I'm also dependent on water, oxygen, food, etc...I've even noticed that I am not smoking hardly any marijuana anymore which is a plus...saves my lungs and my money. (wasn't really a major concern but cool side effect nonetheless)

Some people rely on a 12 pack of pepsi every 2 days to satisfy what they need to get through their day, others drink alcohol, others take amphetamines, some take opiates....everything has an abuse potential...it simply depends on how it affects YOU that matters. For me it works and I'm not particularly concerned about dependence...I'll take dependence if it leads to a real future and makes my daily quality of life better. You can die any day...at least I'll know i'm living the best quality of life I can afford until that day comes. 

Any thoughts people?

BTW, been on valium for about 2-3 months now. After my alcohol withdrawal I have gotten back down to 2x5mg/day and am back to normal.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I can relate to that first paragraph SO MUCH. Only thing is, i've only just recently began to abuse alcohol and i'm on SSRI's (not doing anything for me). They're Cipralex (Escitalopram).

Tell me something please.. How different does Valium 'feel' compared to an SSRI?

Reason I ask is i've had very minimal effects from the meds i'm on now. I've tried explaining to my doctor that i'm not having much luck with them.. but he won't but me on anything stronger as i've only been taking meds for about 4 months. I guess it's understandable. Maybe I should mention my recent alcohol problem?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

NVU said:


> I can relate to that first paragraph SO MUCH. Only thing is, i've only just recently began to abuse alcohol and i'm on SSRI's (not doing anything for me). They're Cipralex (Escitalopram).
> 
> Tell me something please.. How different does Valium 'feel' compared to an SSRI?
> 
> Reason I ask is i've had very minimal effects from the meds i'm on now. I've tried explaining to my doctor that i'm not having much luck with them.. but he won't but me on anything stronger as i've only been taking meds for about 4 months. I guess it's understandable. Maybe I should mention my recent alcohol problem?


I've heard that getting benzos in the UK is really hard, or at least harder than it should be due to all the benzophobes there. Valium is an immediate effect compared to an SSRI which is more subtle. You KNOW Valium is working but you have to kinda look back at a month's worth of time spent on an SSRI and say "well I've had a better month than normal this time anxiety wise" to notice a difference. Valium feels like an utter calm. All your body's tense muscles relax, the racing thoughts in your head slow to a halt, and you are just calm overall.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

NVU said:


> I can relate to that first paragraph SO MUCH. Only thing is, i've only just recently began to abuse alcohol and i'm on SSRI's (not doing anything for me). They're Cipralex (Escitalopram).
> 
> Tell me something please.. How different does Valium 'feel' compared to an SSRI?
> 
> Reason I ask is i've had very minimal effects from the meds i'm on now. I've tried explaining to my doctor that i'm not having much luck with them.. but he won't but me on anything stronger as i've only been taking meds for about 4 months. I guess it's understandable. Maybe I should mention my recent alcohol problem?


Different strokes for different folks my friend but SSRI's mess with some major stuff in your brain good sir and the pharmaceutical companies that manufacture them don't even know the long term side effects. I would suggest you see a psychiatrist and not a GP for psychiatric issues as GP's are not specially trained to deal with those kind of medications.

Take a look at my post here regarding SSRI's

Valium doesn't drug me up like it affects a lot of others. It gives me energy and the ability to control the things that come out of my mouth and how I behave as a person. I am literally a better person on this medication and I make smarter decisions. I perform a very physical job and I'm one of the hardest workers at my place of business...I've been diagnosed as bi-polar, manic depressive, adhd, and they were all wrong! I have generalized anxiety disorder...Valium does the opposite to me as what it does to most people. I function more efficiently and conduct myself in a more stable manner. In a nutshell it has really saved my life and has given me hope for the future. I no longer look for hope at the bottom of a bottle of alcohol...worked for me sir. Xanax and klonopin are 2 I would probably stay away from as they caused me to have major short term memory loss and made me feel drunk. I feel in control when i'm on my valium...that's just my experience though and almost NO GP will give it to you as it's not a popular choice these days because pharmy companies are pushing SSRI's...gotta make that money! Generic valium is only $5 for a months script...you have any idea what your insurance company pays for a months script of paxil, effexor, etc....my seroquel (which I take to sleep at night) is almost $500.00 per month w/o insurance (about $80 w/insurance). It's about the almighty patent my friend...find a good psychiatrist who isn't afraid to try other options than SSRI's. It's wierd...some GP's will hand out ritalin and adderall (CII controlled substance in the US) like candy but when it comes to benzo's like valium (C IV controlled substance in the US)..whoa nelly! Makes no sense...pharmy politics.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Dr House said:


> I've heard that getting benzos in the UK is really hard, or at least harder than it should be due to all the benzophobes there. Valium is an immediate effect compared to an SSRI which is more subtle. You KNOW Valium is working but you have to kinda look back at a month's worth of time spent on an SSRI and say "well I've had a better month than normal this time anxiety wise" to notice a difference. Valium feels like an utter calm. All your body's tense muscles relax, the racing thoughts in your head slow to a halt, and you are just calm overall.


Appreciate the input. Spot on with the SSRI's though, you do have to look back so long to see how you've changed or how you would've handled a situation differently had you not been on them.

How do you mean by Benzo's are hard to get in the UK? You have to be REALLY sick? What is the most effective type of anti-anxiety medication I can expect to be presribed here in the UK?

Cheers.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

jonnynobody said:


> Different strokes for different folks my friend but SSRI's mess with some major stuff in your brain good sir and the pharmaceutical companies that manufacture them don't even know the long term side effects. I would suggest you see a psychiatrist and not a GP for psychiatric issues as GP's are not specially trained to deal with those kind of medications.
> 
> Take a look at my post here regarding SSRI's
> 
> Valium doesn't drug me up like it affects a lot of others. It gives me energy and the ability to control the things that come out of my mouth and how I behave as a person. I am literally a better person on this medication and I make smarter decisions. I perform a very physical job and I'm one of the hardest workers at my place of business...I've been diagnosed as bi-polar, manic depressive, adhd, and they were all wrong! I have generalized anxiety disorder...Valium does the opposite to me as what it does to most people. I function more efficiently and conduct myself in a more stable manner. In a nutshell it has really saved my life and has given me hope for the future. I no longer look for hope at the bottom of a bottle of alcohol...worked for me sir. Xanax and klonopin are 2 I would probably stay away from as they caused me to have major short term memory loss and made me feel drunk. I feel in control when i'm on my valium...that's just my experience though and almost NO GP will give it to you as it's not a popular choice these days because pharmy companies are pushing SSRI's...gotta make that money! Generic valium is only $5 for a months script...you have any idea what your insurance company pays for a months script of paxil, effexor, etc....my seroquel (which I take to sleep at night) is almost $500.00 per month w/o insurance (about $80 w/insurance). It's about the almighty patent my friend...find a good psychiatrist who isn't afraid to try other options than SSRI's. It's wierd...some GP's will hand out ritalin and adderall like candy but when it comes to benzo's like valium...whoa nelly! Makes no sense...pharmy politics.


Thank you. I'm a rather cynical person and bare this whole making money off of me when it is me! the victim of society's ideology of perfection. Ahem, not to get too political. I'm currently on the waiting list for a therapist, see how that goes.

Appreciate it.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

NVU said:


> Thank you. I'm a rather cynical person and bare this whole making money off of me when it is me! the victim of society's ideology of perfection. Ahem, not to get too political. I'm currently on the waiting list for a therapist, see how that goes.
> 
> Appreciate it.


Exactly how long is your waiting list? I know here in the US (supposedly the best system in the world?) you may have to wait up to 3-4 weeks or even longer sometimes to get a first appointment for a psych or gp and we pay a LOT of money between premiums and co-pays to get that kinda service....so I'm interested to know if this waiting list thing is common over there. I'm a huge supporter of free healthcare as it seems to work in canada and many other european countries quite well. I will say, my psychiatrist can fit me in within 2 days notice...so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

jonnynobody said:


> Exactly how long is your waiting list? I know here in the US (supposedly the best system in the world?) you may have to wait up to 3-4 weeks or even longer sometimes to get a first appointment for a psych or gp and we pay a LOT of money between premiums and co-pays to get that kinda service....so I'm interested to know if this waiting list thing is common over there. I'm a huge supporter of free healthcare as it seems to work in canada and many other european countries quite well. I will say, my psychiatrist can fit me in within 2 days notice...so take that for what it's worth.


3-4 Weeks?! On my first appointment to the docs for my meds he put me down for therapy and he said a possible 8 months wait! Crazy stuff. Maybe this country isn't all it's cracked up to be. I'm disliking it each day I grow old enough to raise a family.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

My Doctor told me that you build up a tollerance to Valium very quickly, won't you have to keep upping your dosage???


----------



## little elf (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi! I have found valium great for occasional use with anxiety but am aware that, as someone mentioned, the body develops a tolerance for it, so the dose inevitably has to get higher to produce the same effects and creates a dependency. Also, I get a bit hungover with it. But other than that, I think it can be a God-send. Sometimes you just have to use what works for you if the alternative is not being able to function. For me, this is a small dose SSRI. The alternative to taking it is debilitating depression. The anxiety, I can cope with but the depression is the worst. If Valium gets you on your feet, then that's a good thing. With any meds though, for me, some kind of supplementary therapy is also a good thing - like cbt.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 3, 2010)

I have since discontinued my daily valium regimen due to some negative side effects and building dependence issues. PRN is really the only way to effectively use benzo's for the majority of patients.


----------



## missatreyu (May 13, 2011)

My partner has been taking Valium (Diazepam) for 13 years and has not built up a tolerance nor has he had to up his dose! he is prescribed 1-3 5mg a day he only takes what he needs some days its only 1 others its 1 and a half or 2.
He takes Valium for Anxiety, Palpitations and Restless Leg Syndrome. 
As for it being a drug of dependence, he has stopped taking it twice with no problems but why stop taking a medication that works and gives you quality of life. 
I really don't understand why Doctor's are so cautious with this drug seems to me that the better quality and safer the drug the more they make out its bad for you, yet they'll give you happily give you drugs coated in glue (endone) etc. that give you cancer or champix which totally changes some ppl's personality and make's you suicidal.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

If he cycles his dose (as he seemingly does), doesn't that tell you that it DOES build up a tolerance?

This is why you have professionals overseeing you people, some of you think you are able to connect the dots but feel miserably. No offense


----------



## bluepelican (Nov 7, 2009)

I took valium for a couple weeks when I was having issues with muscle spasms. It didn't do anything for my anxiety, but it did help me get to sleep a lot quicker.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Xanax saved my Life. 

10 MG Valium = .5 Xanax


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

the OP praised the drug and then later it began to turn on him, this is typical with benzodiazepines.

Valium is the lesser of the Benzo Evils, it's long half life makes it easier to taper off, I read someone say it's a self tapering drug, I need to find that quote.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol benzo evils :lol
Yeah they are addictive and they effects tend to lessen over time but they are still very helpful for out of your mind horrific anxiety and insomnia


----------

